# garage door won't stay close



## albertkao (Dec 29, 2010)

My double garage door can open and close normally.
Suddenly yesterday the garage door can open normally as usual but won't stay close.
It will touch the bottom of the floor and then immediately open again.
A workaround is that when it touch the bottom of the floor, if I pull the red emergency release string at the right time then it will stay close.
Please help to solve the problem.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know the solution but I've had the same problem, my parents had the same problem. You always have to be ready to push the button as soon as it starts to go up again.  But then all of the sudden, it stops happening.  Go figure!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2010)

something is out of adjustment, it thinks it ran into something like a dog and goes back up. there must be an adjustment some where


----------



## kok328 (Dec 29, 2010)

Use the emergency release and operate it by hand.  Check for binding.  Either something is blocking the photo-eyes or a sensitivity adjustment is due.


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2010)

Might be the down force button that needs adjustment.


----------



## albertkao (Dec 30, 2010)

I turn the "Down" limit adjustment screw so that the garage door will stop momentarily at 3 feet above ground (higher than the safety reversing sensors), then reverse to a fully open position. There is no visible obstruction or interference to travel cycle and no opener light is flashing. The safety reversing sensors are not obstructed.


----------



## albertkao (Dec 30, 2010)

I increase the "Down (close)" force so that the garage door is opened and closed as usual.
Problem is solved.


----------



## albertkao (Dec 30, 2010)

havasu said:


> Might be the down force button that needs adjustment.


Thank you!


----------



## havasu (Dec 30, 2010)

Anytime! Stick around for more helpful homeowner tips!


----------

